

GitHub Flavored Markdown Online Preview - shoma
http://github-preview.herokuapp.com/

======
cmelbye
What exactly does this have to do with GitHub Flavored Markdown? Literally
none of GitHub's extensions to Markdown[1] work in this editor...

[1]: <http://github.github.com/github-flavored-markdown/>

~~~
swanson
The source code for the app is using the github-markdown[0] gem to render - so
it seems strange that it isn't working.

[0]: <https://github.com/github/markup>

Edit: Ah, heres the problem: <https://github.com/github/markup/issues/47> \-
the github-markdown gem doesn't support github-flavored markdown, they must
use a different gem or branch on the site

------
rachelbaker
Very nice. I really appreciate the dropdown formatting selector box. I use
Textile in Basecamp and find myself intermixing/confusing it's formatting with
Markdown because the two are CLOSE but not exact.

------
taf2
Thanks!

